

CSS3 3D Transforms - noelsequeira
http://www.jonahgoldstein.com/site/3d-fishbirds/

======
untog
I've been playing around a little with the 3D transforms myself. They're
great, but glitchy- I'm running Chrome and i can see some tearing going on in
this demo.

With WebGL on the rise I'm wondering whether these 3D transforms will fall to
the wayside- does anyone know how their performance compares to WebGL
implementations? As someone who has no idea about OpenGL, it'd be great if the
3D transforms became WebGL 'shortcuts'.

